# Muzzy Zero Effect tuning problem



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

*mze*

Try crossing your strings above the cable slide. This will give you more travel of the rest. Set your rest arm slightly forward in the fully up posistion. Set your arrow 1/4 in nok high. This should work for you.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

My cable slide goes all the way to the end of the bar already. Will it go too far if I cross the cables above the bar? Also, i don't know how to change my nock position. I would have to take it to a proshop. Which might be a good idea anyways. I can't figure this thing out.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i think before you start crossing cables you should just take it to your shop and ask them to help you out. prolly easiest way, they are a PITA sometimes with the way they are operated by cable slide.


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

*muzzy*

I had a muzzy on a Cyber Tec and I had the same problem. Called muzzy and they told me to do the things in my first post on this. If you are not comfortable trying this take it to pro shop.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

I think i'll make the trip up there. It'll be good to shoot at the range for a while anyways. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah do not put the cables anywhere but where they cross naturally, forcing it in another position will cause premature string wear.

As far as the rest causing fletching clearance issues, I have not used a MZE but I would think that the rest is not moving fast enough.

Setting you nocking point 1/4" high is a tadto much for a hoyt, these bows need to be near 90* to the string.

If oyu find the lipstick to be to much of a shassle to find on the rest I would recomend spray on foot powder it goes on easy and is white which makes for a easy read after the shot.

let us know what happens.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

I know on the install video, it says that the arrow should be centered with the rest hole in the full draw position. Is there a problem with going a little higher? Or maybe a lot higher?


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been using a ZE rest on two bows for over 8 years. It sounds as if your arm is not adjusted correctly. One thing to remember is that onc the arm is adjuted and the rest is against the stop the slider will stop moving. this will prevent the slider fromgoing too far and the cable/string will continue to slide in the slots. Use this information to help set your timing.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

So over lunch, i tried a few different thing but they didn't help. I took a few pictures but will have to upload them tonight after work. Maybe one of you can see what i'm doing wrong from what my setup looks like. I contacted Mark at Muzzy, but his info didn't help a whole lot. But he did say that the cock feather should be shot down. I tried that and got contact with the rest hook, the arrow shelf, and i have a little arrow holder on top of the shelf. All 3 have marks on them from the fletching. And i checked, the arrow is in the center of the rest hole at full draw. Is my nock point too low? The nock point is in the same place as when i had a Trophy Taker on. I didn't move it.


----------



## Cornelius1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have set these up before on a High Country, Parker, and Bowtech, but never a Hoyt but just a few things to double check.
1. Take out small screw that holds your turnbuckle sleeve to cable slide. If you set an arrow on your rest and manually lift the arrow by the turnbuckle sleeve it should come to the lower half of the plunger hole in side of riser if your set screw into the stop plate is set correctly.
2. Now attach TBS back to cable slide and draw your bow with arrow on string. If your TBS is to short the rest will contact your arrow to quickly and stay with it to long and your set screw into the stop plate will also contact to fast. If this happens your rest will not get out of the way quick enough when you shoot. 
3. Be sure the set screw in the stop plate is set so it contacts the stop plate at your last 1/2" to 1" of draw. I usually draw back and have someone else watch for the set screw contact that way I can focus on my draw and when they tell me the set screw contacted I can concentrate on how close I am to my full draw.
I don't know if these will help or not but just a few things to check out.


----------



## Super Tuner (Dec 24, 2008)

On a muzzy rest the hook needs to be up to its highest position just before your cam starts to break over, if your rest starts dropping too soon it will drive the arrow down and cause vane contact, the rest has to stay up long enough at release to guide the arrow before it drops away.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Here's some pics if it matters.*

The first is at rest, the second is when the hook is manually raise (where it would be at full draw), the last is a picture of the hook, arrow shelf, and arrow holder. All three have lipstick on them from the fletchings.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

Super Tuner said:


> On a muzzy rest the hook needs to be up to its highest position just before your cam starts to break over, if your rest starts dropping too soon it will drive the arrow down and cause vane contact, the rest has to stay up long enough at release to guide the arrow before it drops away.


That's one thing i haven't tried yet, thanks for the tip. I'll try it this afternoon.


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

*ze*

Your arrow is nok low. try lowering the rest. Id give muzzy a call. The hoyts are harder to tune with zero effect. I had the same problems and the only thing that worked was crossing the cables above the slide and setting the nok a 1/ain high. Shot bullet holes in peper from all distances. I was shooting 312fps at 27 in draw. Awsome shooting set up. I won a IBO shooting this set up.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

poobear said:


> Your arrow is nok low. try lowering the rest. Id give muzzy a call. The hoyts are harder to tune with zero effect. I had the same problems and the only thing that worked was crossing the cables above the slide and setting the nok a 1/ain high. Shot bullet holes in peper from all distances. I was shooting 312fps at 27 in draw. Awsome shooting set up. I won a IBO shooting this set up.


I agree. Arrow is definitely nock low.


----------



## lmills34 (Dec 30, 2008)

jtascone said:


> I agree. Arrow is definitely nock low.


So "nock low" means i should raise my nock point?? I don't have the tools for this so i'll have to take it in. Will a bow shop be familiar with setting this up??


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

If you can't adjust the nock point then you could just lower the rest a tad to see if you can get clearance.


----------

